# Last night and this morning



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

two nice hauls in 24 hours is always a plus


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Remind me not to wander by you when you are hungry! ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice size pig!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Water skiing pig--nice.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What a crappie pig hunting report. ;D

Had to do it before Brett got here.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was thinking, it would be much more impressive...
if each of the crappie showed a .223 wound just behind the eye
and you'd taken the hog with a crappie pole, but that's just me.
Anyone can do it the normal way...why be normal?

                                              [smiley=happy.gif]

Hey, fish'n and hunt'n...shouldn't this be in casts'n'blasts? ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I was thinking, it would be much more impressive...
> if each of the crappie showed a .223 wound just behind the eye
> and you'd taken the hog with a crappie pole, but that's just me.
> Anyone can do it the normal way...why be normal?
> ...


Oh crappie, good catch! 

I could have at least snagged this guy with a rod. Heck, I could have easily gotten him far away with one of the 18' crappie rods! Stopping him would be another story though. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

hog on surfrod...
you'd need 100 lb spiderwire
8 ft of 500 lb cable
crimps and pliers
harpoon tip
and a months practice to be able to hit what you aimed at.

Like the guy shooting skeet with a baitcaster!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjE2FX6l6w[/media]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Palm City Surf and Turf Slam!
Nice!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a pile of crap if I've ever seen one!  ;D


----------

